# Need some tips on posture!



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Stance and posture are commonly overlooked by the self taught. Sounds like you have gotten good lessons. Stick with what you are learning and give it a LONG chance of several months and get someone to "ride" you about posture and stance and bow arm/hand. And maybe more importantly dedicate yourself to all of it -- work at it and practice it with DEDICATION! Most NEW things may not feel quite right at first and many of us have to really work on getting it correct.

In the mean time, GET AN ARM GUARD and use it at least until you get the bow hand and arm worked out!! There is NO sense in 4 or 5 inch (and very painful) blood blisters on your arm!

Arne


----------



## michelleq611 (Apr 26, 2014)

I have an armguard so it helps a bit. But the string will go inside the arm guard sometimes. I get little dot bruises.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

michelleq611 said:


> I have an armguard so it helps a bit. But the string will go inside the arm guard sometimes. I get little dot bruises.


Do as Arne suggests regarding the posture (it will feel very odd and unnatural at first) and you can look into getting one of the long arm guards often used by trad shooters---it extends from the middle of your upper arm to the middle of your forearm and does a very good job.


----------

